# Underground Railroad & Prince Hall Masonry



## Dontrell Stroman

Does anyone know how the underground railroad pertained to Prince Hall Masonry ?


----------



## Levelhead

Very interesting subject.  One of my passions is history during slavery.

I have to dig up my articles. I believe harriet tubman was an eastern star. 

Alot of the safe houses were ran by masons. Prince hall masons would leave carvings on the walls so when the next set of slaves arrived they would know it was a safe place.  

Theres way more to it.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

That's awesome brother. That's similar to what I've heard. I've also heard of having a certain amount of candles in a window seal to let them know as well.


----------



## Levelhead

Thats true also.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

If you find those papers on this topic PLEASE POST !!


----------



## Levelhead

I will. It was actually on the show cities of the underworld. Forgot what channel that show used to come on.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Speaking on history, have you done any research on the "Friend to Friend" monument in Gettysburg. If not check it out. Want to talk about the brotherly love and the bond that masons share. It's deep


----------



## Glen Cook

Travelling Man91 said:


> Speaking on history, have you done any research on the "Friend to Friend" monument in Gettysburg. If not check it out. Want to talk about the brotherly love and the bond that masons share. It's deep


It is a nice story, but according to Halleran, fictitious, as is the Blue Forget Me Not legend.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

What does Halleran say about both these stories? I just tried to research him and wasn't able to really find anything out pertaining to this topic.


----------



## Glen Cook

He only addresses the former, not the latter. See http://freemasoninformation.com/2010/03/the-better-angels-of-our-nature-a-review/

As to the forget me not: http://freemasonry.bcy.ca/texts/masonic_myths.html


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Thanks for the information brother.


----------



## AndreAshlar

My research has verified that Prince Hall masons were often "conductors" of The Underground Railroad... they were an integral part of it's success.  They worked closely with others to help many at that time realize freedom.  The influence of Prince Hall's philosophy on liberation and equality is often overlooked.  He was a revolutionary in the truest sense of the word.  Pick up a copy of The Life and Legacy of Prince Hall by Dr. Charles A. Wesley for further insight...


----------



## Glen Cook

AndreAshlar said:


> My research has verified that Prince Hall masons were often "conductors" of The Underground Railroad... they were an integral part of it's success.  They worked closely with others to help many at that time realize freedom.  The influence of Prince Hall's philosophy on liberation and equality is often overlooked.  He was a revolutionary in the truest sense of the word.  Pick up a copy of The Life and Legacy of Prince Hall by Dr. Charles A. Wesley for further insight...


Are you indicating the Underground RR is referenced in this book?


----------



## AndreAshlar

No I'm not


----------



## AndreAshlar

Glen Cook said:


> Are you indicating the Underground RR is referenced in this book?


No I'm not


----------



## AndreAshlar

Glen Cook said:


> Are you indicating the Underground RR is referenced in this book?


The book will provide a glimpse into the mindset of Prince Hall, why he pursued freemasonry in the first place and what his social footprint looked like in a slave society.


----------



## Glen Cook

What was your research that verified PHA members were involved in the Undergeound RR?


----------



## AndreAshlar

Glen Cook said:


> What was your research that verified PHA members were involved in the Undergeound RR?


The parallel alliance forged between the A.M.E. Church and Prince Hall freemasons was key in the efforts of The Underground Railroad.  The church, founded by Richard Allen and Absalom Jones who were both Prince Hall masons, was often utilized as a safe house for slaves seeking liberation.  Prince Hall lodges did the same.


----------

